# Shipwreck Strain(?)



## brandoom (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello All, I'm new and have been reading over the website for a couple weeks now. I Have been looking for this Shipwreck strain (from Norcal?), but haven't had any luck finding it Online. I hear it's pretty rare, and I know of only one person who has it; but if anyone happens to have any Info (heard it was a 100% Indica) on it, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 19, 2009)

Never heard of it here in norcal.  are you sure whoever has it didnt just make up the name for "exclusivity"?


----------



## brandoom (Nov 19, 2009)

I've managed to find one instance of it somewhere outside of LA, a medical Marijuana shop has it on record (including pic). I've got some of it here and as far as I know, it's a true strain. (No bag seed, unfortunately.)

Have looked through the seedbanks and I've found LA confidential, but no Shipwreck.


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 20, 2009)

er, well, if its at a pot club, it must be a real strain.  

i know alot of vendors that have changed the name of what their selling to the club to make it more "special".  I wouldnt put too much stock in the name of a strain - unless you are the grower, you can never know for sure what strain it is.


----------



## brandoom (Nov 20, 2009)

Very true, I was trying to find what It could possibly be bread with, to create it; Of course Trainwreck, but not sure of the latter.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 24, 2009)

greenfriend,

Just because you find it in a club or dispensary does NOT mean that it is a true variety or strain.  It only means that their supplier told them that was what it was and they accepted his name for it.

There are way to many people who have a common strain and try to rename it to make their , say skunk #1, special and different than every boy else's skunk #1; often just because their particular plant exhibits some unusual trait, that sometime aren't even related to the genetic but simply the result of the way it was grown; like a non purple strain turning purple because it was exposed to cold temperatures but even a clone of their "purpleskunk" mother won't turn purple unless exposed to the cold temperatures.  In both cases the pot was the same, it just looked or tasted different because of some difference in how it was grown, harvested, dried, cured and/or stored.

Almost any experienced grower that pays attention to his product will notice a variation from crop to crop even though they are all cloned off of the same mother, grown, harvested, dried, cured and stored as close as identically as possible.

But that all comes back to my basic position -- "Who cares what the name is or what some one else says -- pot that smokes good is good pot and pot that smokes bad is junk pot!" 

Even $200/seed stuff like BC bud's Euphoria is not worth growing if it smokes bad and you don't like the smoke!  (Personally, there is NO pot worth $200/regular seed -even if the breeder is getting 90% females and 45% THC!  But that is just my opinion and people with unlimited funds surely think differently.  Heck if I had a million dollars in bank and an annual disposable income of several hundred thousand dollars, I might change my view.)

Good smoking everyone and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 24, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> greenfriend,
> 
> Just because you find it in a club or dispensary does NOT mean that it is a true variety or strain.  It only means that their supplier told them that was what it was and they accepted his name for it.
> 
> Good smoking everyone and Happy Thanksgiving!



I was being sarcastic, i guess you didnt pick up on that, or read my whole post

I have my own club, and have people trying to sell me trees with goofy names all the time.  i know whats the real and whats not


----------



## DonJones (Nov 24, 2009)

greenfriend,

I sure did miss your sarcasm.  I had probably already formed an opinion before I got to the second part of the post and didn't connect the two parts.  I apologize and know better.  We agree on changing names to make "my weed" special.

That is why when I post about my strains I usually label them some way to indicate that I can't authenticate their genetics, because I haven't got them from a reputable seed bank/breeder or directly from some who got them direct either.

The exception is what I have been told over and over again by old timers, who remember smoking and growing it, is Matenuska Thunder F**K.  Most people claim the variety was never grown outside of the valley nor crossed with anything and was killed out by a DEA raid or a Department of Homeland Security raid, depending upon who you listen to. Personally, I find it hard to believe that as much MTF as came out of the valley in the approximately 20 years that most people agree it was grown and sold that NO seeds ever slipped out and were grown with the strain being kept alive by outlaw growers, either by seeds or by cloning.   Unfortunately all I can locate is the clones we have and NO source for seeds.  For lack of a better name, I'm accepting the word of my local old timer friends and their memories rather than all of the naysayers that have never even seen or smoked MTF or were around in its hay days.  I notice though, that I have seen some posts from different people, not many who swear that they know it still exists and have seen it and smoked it, so mine could or could not be the original or even a variation of it.  I'm kind of reminded of the extinct prehistoric sea creatures that we keep discovering every few years.

Good smoking. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## chaospez (Nov 27, 2009)

I just got some shipwreck and havent even smoked it yet (too busy trying out AOTA strain) but I have heard it is a strong sativa and a cross of trainwreck and mothership. I always thought trainwreck was an indica but most of the posts I have read agree it is sativa dominated and I know nothing about mothership.


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

Haven't heard of mothership, my tw is indie dom.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 28, 2009)

The Mothership tastes alot like Hash Plant 13, pungent, salty,skunky, hashy, a little less garlicky than HP13, and a little more fruity.  She is a sativa, that likes to grow sideways through a garden weaving her way through the other plants like a vine on a mission.  Totally resistent to powdery mildew, and no slouch in either weight or harvest time...rare for an exotic sativa.  The parentage isn't known, but it is thought that she is descended from hash plant.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 28, 2009)

legalize_freedom,

Who sells Mothership seeds or is she an outlaw variety?

Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 28, 2009)

chaospez,

Did your source for Shipwreck have any seeds or just pot?  Did you ask him where to get seeds or clones?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 28, 2009)

Don, I believe she (Mothership) is a clone only strain, the only thing I know about her lineage is that she came through Wyoming, on through the Carolinas and then onto California.  As far as I know there are no seeds avaliable of her...but that does not mean that someone didn't breed her.  I have asked some of my guru buds about the Ice and the alaska one you were asking about, and no one could tell me anything...I tried though


----------



## brandoom (Dec 3, 2009)

I stumbled across some Alaskan Thunder-f**k once, but never any MTF. Sounds like it's got an incredible history behind it, I love a good smoke, with an even better story behind it .


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Both are on the attitude.


----------



## Bakedup760 (Oct 26, 2011)

Had it for about 4yrs now and really one of
The best buds I've ever had. My bro got 
A zip and found a seed and we geminated it. 
It's very sticky and fluffy packed with crystals. 
Smells like it tastes sweet and tanggy. All my Friends 
Favorites.  Pics will come if any one wants to 
See


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2011)

Old thread but I wld still like to see pics....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 26, 2011)

Bakedup760 said:
			
		

> Had it for about 4yrs now and really one of
> The best buds I've ever had. My bro got
> A zip and found a seed and we geminated it.
> It's very sticky and fluffy packed with crystals.
> ...



If it was bagseed, all you know is that the bag you got it from was CALLED shipwreck by someone.  And even if it is a strain called shipwreck., you only know 1/2 the genetics, since you do not know who or how it was pollinated.


----------

